
Yahoo Looking for Widget Developers (interesting) - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/yahoo-seeking-widgets-developers
======
natrius
That message has been on Yahoo Mash's module gallery page since it launched.
If you haven't played with Mash yet and you want an invite, send me an email
(not a reply to this comment). niran@niran.org

